# Ever feel bad about shooting a smaller buck?



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, so this past Saturdsy I shot my first buck after an 8 year hiatus from deer hunting.





















I have made it 30 years in the mitten state without taking a deer with horns, and have passed many years on small spikes. I had passed on the same buck I took in my sit a week earlier, but he came in quick, and I couldnt decide to pull the trigger on a small buck that quick. Well after I let up on my bow he waited around and I felt like he actually looked bigger in the body than a little 4 point. So when he walked 20 feet in front of my stand this time and stopped broad side, my desire for venison and excitement to shoot a deer got ahold of me and I took him. It was a perfect shot. The rage broadhead did the trick and knicked his heart and got both lungs. I am truely grateful to have the meat in the freezer for my family, but I cannot shake the guilt for not just taking a doe for meat. The property I hunt on starts getting a lot more hunting pressure when november 15th comes around so I also had a little bit of, "if I dont shoot him, someone is going to" going on in my mind. I dont need a trophy buck or a big mount on my wall, that's not why I'm bummed. It just seems like I added to a problem rather than help fix it. I want to see mature whitetail bucks and I know to see them, you have to let the little ones go. Anyone else feel like this? Did you ever shoot another small buck again? As of right now I cant see myself ever shooting anything without 6 points ever again when I can just take a doe and not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Personal standards are just that, personal. You wanted to shoot it, own it.
If this doesn't make you feel great then learn from it and be more selective but you don't owe anyone an explanation. 

Congrats on getting back into it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

On a positive note you prevented the spread of disease by taking a yearling.

Shoot what you want...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a nice shot! Good job.

I went into this season fully expecting to go buckless because I was _planning_ to hold out for a bigger, older deer than I had in years past. 

Then one appeared out of nowhere, right in front of me, and I instinctively grabbed my bow and killed it. Then I thought about how I didn't even take a moment to gauge body size, body shape, or tine length. I just went into auto-kill-mode almost. 

I put the tape on it (spent about 5 minutes) and in really rough terms, it measured ~110".

I have zero regrets about killing the deer because I (like you) made a really good shot and that is something we can both be proud of. Having said that, I have reflected numerous times on whether I should have s-l-o-w-e-d down and thought it over a bit more.

No shame. Just part of the progression, I guess.

If you didn't start this thread, I was going to do it...thanks for saving me a few keystrokes.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nope. If I shot it I own it. My standards are mine not someone elses.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

*No.*


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Great deer. It will be great eating


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Never, ever feel bad about taking a legal deer, be it buck or doe. Thats why you buy a tag, and the dnr sets the regs. I do believe a spotted fawn is illegal, other than that buy and fill your tags. If guys want to pass on deer thats their choice.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> That's a nice shot! Good job.
> 
> I went into this season fully expecting to go buckless because I was _planning_ to hold out for a bigger, older deer than I had in years past.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your deer! It's so exciting to be close enough with a bow to take a deer its hard to keep composure. I am proud of myself for not taking a nearly 40 yard shot at him a week earlier and taking that time you talk about. I don't think the call would have been so easy had he come in closer the first time though.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

My criteria for shooting a buck is based solely on if I get fired up when they are coming in/ when a shot presents itself. Sometimes it’s on smaller bucks I might not typically shoot like if I’m on the ground and I manage to get one real close it adds a whole new challenge. Don’t let the whole big buck mantra make you feel bad about shooting this buck. Enjoy it. If you think you can do better next time then up your personal standards and set a hard goal of what not to shoot and stick with it. But if you enjoyed your hunt and got some venison out of it why feel bad? If you want to be more selective in the future then by all means be more selective, but don’t let anyone guilt you into tarnishing the memory of this hunt.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never felt any guilt over the many 1.5 year bucks I have shot. Not ever! I have shot some very nice bucks in my hunting life, I'm 60, but still feel the same joy, pleasure, excitement, and satisfaction when I kill deer of any kind. I hope that feeling never goes away cause then I might consider not doing it. Congrats on the nice deer and good shot.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Eric Bee said:


> Great deer. It will be great eating


Thank you! The moment most of my remorse went away was when my 8 year old daughter ate 1 whole tenderloin the night after I took him. The buck came off of my cousins farm so its a really cool moment for that deer to end up in my childs belly.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

michigan made said:


> It's so exciting to be close enough with a bow to take a deer its hard to keep composure. I am proud of myself for not taking a nearly 40 yard shot at him a week earlier and taking that time you talk about.


That's why we do this!


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> My criteria for shooting a buck is based solely on if I get fired up when they are coming in/ when a shot presents itself. Sometimes it’s on smaller bucks I might not typically shoot like if I’m on the ground and I manage to get one real close it adds a whole new challenge. Don’t let the whole big buck mantra make you feel bad about shooting this buck. Enjoy it. If you think you can do better next time then up your personal standards and set a hard goal of what not to shoot and stick with it. But if you enjoyed your hunt and got some venison out of it why feel bad? If you want to be more selective in the future then by all means be more selective, but don’t let anyone guilt you into tarnishing the memory of this hunt.


Wow! That is a cool perspective! "if i get fired up" is really what its all about anyway. Well, that and eating the meat. I would bet you i remember this the next time i'm in this situation! GREAT comment!


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes but that went away when i was eating it.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice buck! Enjoy your time hunting.


----------



## Nakoma (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I have felt bad. The lesson for me was to slow down and make sure the buck is a "shooter" before pulling the trigger. It's up to each individual to decide their goals...but for me I don't like the feeling of shooting a small buck and will chance missing an opportunity rather than rushing a shot.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I also have a tinge of regret every time a shoot a deer. They are beautiful creatures, and taking a life is a solemn event. My regret isn't about the status of the deer beyond it being a deer. Maybe you are confusing that with some regret about the size. 

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeffish74 said:


> Nice buck! Enjoy your time hunting.


Thank you sir!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Shoot whatever makes YOU happy, don't worry about what others think. Makes life alot better.

great job on the deer.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> I agree with what everyone has said!
> 
> Probably the first thread we ALL agree on. Lol
> 
> ...


It's really cool how positive this post has been. Seems like everyone can relate. I think the winning idea is what you are expressing to . If it feels right and its exciting, take the deer


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My first bow buck was a 3.5" spike. It was the year after I missed a nice 8 due to a cable problem on my Jennings micro carbon extreme. What crappy timing that was...


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

michigan made said:


> It's really cool how positive this post has been. Seems like everyone can relate. I think the winning idea is what you are expressing to . If it feels right and its exciting, take the deer


You got it brother. Thanks for sharing. Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I have never regretted harvesting an animal. There are shots I have regretted taking. I film all my deer hunts now. I have found I enjoy learning from watching live, and watching later, almost just as much as the actual harvest. For me this makes passing small bucks so much easier. It makes it so I get so excited over every single deer and not just the ones I shoot. Watching and learning about their behavior really fascinates me. And then watching later you can still see "Oh I could have shot you right there but look at what I would have missed out on". In becoming more interested in the buck behavior I find that it also makes it easier to pass small bucks because I know that without a better age structure there are certain herd dynamics and behaviors that you will never get to see. 

I could go on about numerous other aspects and scenarios that influence to shoot or not to shoot but this is just another example of how as long as you follow the laws, harvest what you want, take pride in it, and don't worry about everyone else.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope. 
Not gonna lie, shooting a buck that you, yourself, consider large is cool, and they do look very impressive. Heck, I'm getting my first shoulder mount this year.
My kids were raised on venison and love it to this day. They could care less about the rack of the beast that provided the meal.
I've been lucky to take a handful of decent bucks, but never felt bad about the size of the horns on the smaller ones I've killed....ever. my standard thought is "yum".


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> That's why I always save my unused buck tags from the prior year. Never want to run out of tags if your having a good season on the bucks.
> 
> No bucks too big no bucks too small.


Dang man I missed the boat ma and dad owned the store with licences. When we hired all new people we'd take them through terminal in training mode, you'd input all info like a realtag I'd spit out a tag but said something at bottom. Coulda shot a 100 deer all tagged with your license # and everything. Dang


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

MM, the only regret that I have ever had with a small buck was with myself for not sticking to my personal goals. No disrespect for the animal at all. By the time that this happened I had taken a fair amount of bucks. You should not regret a thing for this (your first) buck or any in the future. From reading your OP, it sounds like you are forming your own goals. Only you will know if and when you are ready to raise your personal bar. Set that bar wherever you like with no regrets. Great job, great buck. Many more to come. Good luck.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Dang man I missed the boat ma and dad owned the store with licences. When we hired all new people we'd take them through terminal in training mode, you'd input all info like a realtag I'd spit out a tag but said something at bottom. Coulda shot a 100 deer all tagged with your license # and everything. Dang


You remind me.......a good mother will always get her son out of a jam.

I have shot a button buck before. It was fun.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I filled my unrestricted tag every year from age 14 to 24. Never regretted a single one of those deer. Actually I think some of my best hunting memories will be shooting those smaller bucks while spending time in the blind with friends and family. I stopped shooting them two years ago, the only reason being was that I didnt get any more excited for small bucks than I did for does anymore and I'd prefer to eat a doe. I did have some regrets last year, for a little while after arrowing a young 8 point, however they went away after seeing the joy it brought my son to see it, and the fresh inner loins hit the frying pan. He met my standards last year, this year I have changed them a little bit, and instead of putting a limit on points, I've decided I'd like to start shooting more mature bucks.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> You remind me.......a good mother will always get her son out of a jam.
> 
> I have shot a button buck before. It was fun.


You'd been shocked # a folks come in fresh blood on their clothes all nervous. Yeah I need a buck license.

Or same, uh yeah I need a antlerless tag, "sir they're all sold out for this unit" Well what unit has some "well one in the thumb" I'll take one

Alot of women lined up when extra antlerless went on sale knowing them and knowing they never hunted a day in their life


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not shocked at all. It's a Michigan tradition


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> 2 years ago on a late season doe hunt I shot a lone deer coming across the field at last light. I called a buddy to help get it loaded up, he saw it first. A 1 yr 6 point. Doh! I took a little **** from the boys but we hung it in the barn and stood around having beers just like we would have with a wall hanger.
> 
> We still laugh about it.
> 
> It's not about what was shot much anymore as long we're all having a good time. Anyone who really gives you a hard time, isn't worth your time.


About four years ago during an early winter shot a lone nice doe late in season only to discover was a buck that had shed bought antlers because of an early injury to himself. Actually felt good about that outcome because his front leg was so messed up he really couldn’t dig for food in the snow. Sh::::t happens, circle of life.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You'd been shocked # a folks come in fresh blood on their clothes all nervous. Yeah I need a buck license.
> 
> Or same, uh yeah I need a antlerless tag, "sir they're all sold out for this unit" Well what unit has some "well one in the thumb" I'll take one
> 
> Alot of women lined up when extra antlerless went on sale knowing them and knowing they never hunted a day in their life


Wives buyin tags....
The old joke at one place was asking what rifle she used. 
(Not sure anymore if 12 or 20 gauge was offered as a multiple choice/guess...)


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've taken a few small 6 points over the years when the population was way down in Lake County. I figured it was better then taking a doe which could amount to 3 deer if she was gonna have twins the following spring. I actually felt pretty good about my decision to take a small buck those years.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Waif said:


> Wives buyin tags....
> The old joke at one place was asking what rifle she used.
> (Not sure anymore if 12 or 20 gauge was offered as a multiple choice/guess...)


Dad would do that lol priceless back in day dad a bigga s.a as me

Every year we got this guy trying buy resident tag from Ohio, we'd argue with him just because you own property doesn't make you a resident. He did this every year to multiple employees One night he got nasty about it with dad. I went in back called dnr they said sell it we will take care of it. Beginning of electronic terminals never saw him again


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I’m still a proud father and this my sons first deer is on full display.







If you won’t shoot a deer that you have a tag for and will eat because of what someone else may think of you in my opinion is sad. 

To be sad or regretful after killing an animal you respect is very normal. My standards change based on the area I’m in and people I’m with. Some experienced hunters will likely admit the farther from the road the bigger the rack needs to be.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

It's really too bad we are in a time that this question is even asked in the first place.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If your not going to be happy with the animal, then don't kill it. Period.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Maybe we should start a thread asking if you ever felt bad after passing a buck. I have had some questionable remorse myself. 

If I shoot it I celebrate it.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I have never felt bad about any deer I've kill and could really care less what others think or have to say. If it gets my blood flowing and heart pounding then I'm going to try and kill it without any regrets. That is a nice buck and congrats on your kill and getting back into hunting.

John


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

This past weekend I took a young guy I work with out for his first hunt, he did not grow up in a hunting family, and at 26 had never deer hunted before. On the way up to our place I told him not to get caught up in where the hunting industry has gone, and this craze for bigger and bigger bucks. I told him getting close enough to a whietail to make a clean, humane kill was no easy feat and that alone was an accomplishment. I explained that an old matriarch of a doe is just as much of a trophy in some aspects.

I tried to get him to understand that a trophy does not, and should not,
have to be defined in inches of antler, there is far more that goes into hunting than that.

I have never been upset by the "size" of the buck I've taken. I decided to shoot a specific deer for my own reasons, not to please anyone else. So when that deer is on the ground, all that is left is to give thanks, there is no time for regret.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

michigan made said:


> Hey guys, so this past Saturdsy I shot my first buck after an 8 year hiatus from deer hunting.
> View attachment 446463
> View attachment 446465
> View attachment 446467
> I have made it 30 years in the mitten state without taking a deer with horns, and have passed many years on small spikes. I had passed on the same buck I took in my sit a week earlier, but he came in quick, and I couldnt decide to pull the trigger on a small buck that quick. Well after I let up on my bow he waited around and I felt like he actually looked bigger in the body than a little 4 point. So when he walked 20 feet in front of my stand this time and stopped broad side, my desire for venison and excitement to shoot a deer got ahold of me and I took him. It was a perfect shot. The rage broadhead did the trick and knicked his heart and got both lungs. I am truely grateful to have the meat in the freezer for my family, but I cannot shake the guilt for not just taking a doe for meat. The property I hunt on starts getting a lot more hunting pressure when november 15th comes around so I also had a little bit of, "if I dont shoot him, someone is going to" going on in my mind. I dont need a trophy buck or a big mount on my wall, that's not why I'm bummed. It just seems like I added to a problem rather than help fix it. I want to see mature whitetail bucks and I know to see them, you have to let the little ones go. Anyone else feel like this? Did you ever shoot another small buck again? As of right now I cant see myself ever shooting anything without 6 points ever again when I can just take a doe and not lose any sleep over it.


I feel much worse about taking does. First deer I ever shot had two fawns that I never saw......until I recovered the deer. 

Shot it, then spent an hour or so heading back to camp, getting the ATV, having a cocktail, etc. When I got back out to the deer, the two fawns were bedded right next to the mom. They jumped up, but stayed close, watching me cart the mom off. 

Haven't shot a doe since.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Yamirider said:


> I have never regretted shooting any of the bucks I have taken. Every Set of antlers gets put on a plaque and goes on the wall. I enjoy looking at them and remembering every detail of the hunt. Enjoy your trophy and the wonderful protein. Congrats.


That is the way it should be.I got 52 and everyone was special to me and on my walls.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

No


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You'd been shocked # a folks come in fresh blood on their clothes all nervous. Yeah I need a buck license.
> 
> Or same, uh yeah I need a antlerless tag, "sir they're all sold out for this unit" Well what unit has some "well one in the thumb" I'll take one
> 
> Alot of women lined up when extra antlerless went on sale knowing them and knowing they never hunted a day in their life


Ya my farmer buddy use go to corner store in the country opening gun night.Find out which locals got a deer by asking which wives bought a license that day


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

No-Bama said:


> I feel much worse about taking does. First deer I ever shot had two fawns that I never saw......until I recovered the deer.
> 
> Shot it, then spent an hour or so heading back to camp, getting the ATV, having a cocktail, etc. When I got back out to the deer, the two fawns were bedded right next to the mom. They jumped up, but stayed close, watching me cart the mom off.
> 
> Haven't shot a doe since.


That is why they make semiautomatics. Should have been a trifecta. Oh I am going to take a hit here.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

If you look at the deer in question, then pull the trigger, release the string or for those impressive folks among us, punch with all your might....why do it if you don't want to kill the animal? If the size of the horns (okay, antlers) make you ashamed after killing it, well that's on you because, A) you had a choice and 2) who cares? Some deer have bigger antlers at the exact same age and it doesn't make you a better hunter to harvest a 2.5 yr old 11 pt. rather than a 2.5 yr old 5 pt. 
My advice. *stick* to your personal standards (whatever they are within the law) and you'll be just fine. For goodness sake how long can you suck on the horns (please don't reply to that)?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> On the LONG list of regrets in my life, what deer I decide to take will pale in comparison to numerous other things. It's a hobby and there's always another year (God willing) so do what makes you feel happy for the day and don't whine about it later. What's done is done, move on and be thankful for the many opportunities in your life.


Hear, hear!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Joe Archer said:


> Some yearling dispersal will happen in the spring, but according to the QDMA web site, the peak of yearling dispersal happens to coincide with the rut in November.
> https://www.qdma.com/yearling-buck-dispersal-how-far-how-fast-how-many/
> <----<<<


I erased my response hoping it was unnecessary. It was.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck, I hope there’s many more in the future for you, and welcome back to a great sport!
Flight


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Tilden Hunter said:


> There was one deer I regret shooting. It was a button buck. I was hunting over bait from an enclosed blind. I had plenty of time. I looked it over with binoculars and couldn't see the buttons I was looking for. The deer was alone. The deer was facing me the whole time, so I never saw a profile of the head. Maybe that would have made a difference. When he put his head down to feed I shot him in the back of the neck. From one clean shot he dropped where he stood.
> 
> The first thing I saw when I got to the deer was the buttons. What I feel bad about was my failure to spot the buttons before shooting in spite of looking for them. I regret shooting this deer as a performance failure as a hunter, but not as some moral failure.


A real good example and explanation for a common failing. My expectations, standards and goals are all based on my expectations for myself.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

michigan made said:


> I hate hiding behind it being my first buck, but it really was. Ive always been able to keep myself from shooting spikes. I've had probably 3 opportunities and never took one. I am happy to get my first buck under my belt and i'll use that as part of my excuse. But my excuse is not for anyone else. It just makes me feel better for not sticking with my goal of shooting a mature buck.


I'll say it. The more I read from you the more I feel you're looking for an excuse to be happy for doing something you think is wrong.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

congratulations on the deer. Straight forward I'm tired of hearing the push for antler restrictions. I enjoy hunting and eat the meat. Last time I knew horns can't be eaten. Horns are thrown in the corner of the barn at my house. My wife is straight forward,1I deer mount is more than enough in house.

A 1.5 year old buck still gives more meat than a doe and with my current 0.83 doe to buck average this year I'm not going to take a doe.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Personally? No. You typed were happy you had the meat in the freezer. So there you go. Who cares if it is a doe or buck. If you are having regrets, don't do it again. Are you worried what others will think?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

michigan made said:


> Hey guys, so this past Saturdsy I shot my first buck after an 8 year hiatus from deer hunting.
> View attachment 446463
> View attachment 446465
> View attachment 446467
> I have made it 30 years in the mitten state without taking a deer with horns, and have passed many years on small spikes. I had passed on the same buck I took in my sit a week earlier, but he came in quick, and I couldnt decide to pull the trigger on a small buck that quick. Well after I let up on my bow he waited around and I felt like he actually looked bigger in the body than a little 4 point. So when he walked 20 feet in front of my stand this time and stopped broad side, my desire for venison and excitement to shoot a deer got ahold of me and I took him. It was a perfect shot. The rage broadhead did the trick and knicked his heart and got both lungs. I am truely grateful to have the meat in the freezer for my family, but I cannot shake the guilt for not just taking a doe for meat. The property I hunt on starts getting a lot more hunting pressure when november 15th comes around so I also had a little bit of, "if I dont shoot him, someone is going to" going on in my mind. I dont need a trophy buck or a big mount on my wall, that's not why I'm bummed. It just seems like I added to a problem rather than help fix it. I want to see mature whitetail bucks and I know to see them, you have to let the little ones go. Anyone else feel like this? Did you ever shoot another small buck again? As of right now I cant see myself ever shooting anything without 6 points ever again when I can just take a doe and not lose any sleep over it.


After reading other replies, I re-read your post. One question I have is this problem you mention that you feel you added to rather than fix. What problem? Is the problem that you want to see bigger bucks, but didn't let this one grow up longer?

If that's the issue here, I'm afraid I'm not the guy who is going to provide much sympathy. You made a conscious choice to release an arrow. There's no crying in hunting.

One other piece of advice I gave that young hunter last weekend was to figure out what he was comfortable with taking, for his own reasons, no one else's. I told him anything he took legally was fine by me, I would impose no landowner rules on him. I also told him it was important to consider his options carefully, because once that arrow is in flight, he couldn't bring it back.

I told him my first deer was a button buck, and I was as proud to tie that deer across the trunk lid of my 1972 Nova as I would have been if he had been a 30 pointer.

You made your choice, you have meat for the family, you said you don't care about horns so mission accomplished! If you don't want to make the same choice again, then don't. But cowboy up about the decision you made. Learn from this experience, and move forward.


----------



## rork (Dec 22, 2016)

I and my partners feel more remorse shooting the "nice" 10-point mainframe 2.5 year olds on public land down here, knowing we are cheating people, perhaps ourselves, perhaps just hikers, out of being able simply to see them as the 3.5 year olds they might have been. 
There are hunters who are proud of themselves since they are passing the smaller 1.5-year-olds to selectively harvest the nicer 8-point 1.5-year-olds. I am not joking.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

michigan made said:


> Hey guys, so this past Saturdsy I shot my first buck after an 8 year hiatus from deer hunting.
> View attachment 446463
> View attachment 446465
> View attachment 446467
> I have made it 30 years in the mitten state without taking a deer with horns, and have passed many years on small spikes. I had passed on the same buck I took in my sit a week earlier, but he came in quick, and I couldnt decide to pull the trigger on a small buck that quick. Well after I let up on my bow he waited around and I felt like he actually looked bigger in the body than a little 4 point. So when he walked 20 feet in front of my stand this time and stopped broad side, my desire for venison and excitement to shoot a deer got ahold of me and I took him. It was a perfect shot. The rage broadhead did the trick and knicked his heart and got both lungs. I am truely grateful to have the meat in the freezer for my family, but I cannot shake the guilt for not just taking a doe for meat. The property I hunt on starts getting a lot more hunting pressure when november 15th comes around so I also had a little bit of, "if I dont shoot him, someone is going to" going on in my mind. I dont need a trophy buck or a big mount on my wall, that's not why I'm bummed. It just seems like I added to a problem rather than help fix it. I want to see mature whitetail bucks and I know to see them, you have to let the little ones go. Anyone else feel like this? Did you ever shoot another small buck again? As of right now I cant see myself ever shooting anything without 6 points ever again when I can just take a doe and not lose any sleep over it.


Shoot what you want and be happy about. I try to hold out for a nice mature animal and have been fortunate enough to take some nice animals. Having said that I have also killed a lot of small bucks in my life so I would never tell another hunter what he should shoot. Also the second guessing cuts both ways. I passed a 10pt up a few days ago because I thought it was a young deer. It was a nice deer, do I regret it, maybe a little but that is the decision I made. Will someone else shoot it probably if not in bow, with a gun. But you make the decision to shoot or not and live with it. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice buck and good shot!

If it bothers you too much then might I suggest that every time you shoot a buck from now on that you hold out for one larger than the last one! You’ll be on your road to shooting record book bucks in no time.

Good luck!


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

I've shot a ton of smaller bucks over the years. Back in the day if you killed any buck it was cause for celebration! These days I have a very nice piece of property to hunt, and if I put a little time in I can usually count on seeing a bigger buck. My standards have changed with the landscape..
However, when a fork horn was the ONLY buck I saw all year, and I killed him, he was just as much a trophy to me. Not everybody has the same situation. Some guys have hundreds of acres and tons of time to hunt, others work 60 hrs a week and hunt the inlaws 10 acre plot when they can. Find your place, stay within the law and be happy with your decisions. Good luck!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I passed 2 6 points yesterday evening... Last yr I shot a unicorn, had 1 week left to hunt and it WAS COLD !! I needed another deer since I only had 1 in the freezer and we eat 2. Gave a buck to a buddy who don't hunt. I hadn't seen a deer in 4 or so sits in the freezing cold total of about 16 hours without a deer sighting. Actually let that unicorn come in and out 3 times !! 3rd time I seen steaks, burger, jerky, sausage. Shot and there he laid. Was just as happy for that deer as I would've been a 12 pointer ! 

Shoot whatever you want whenever you want!!
If I ever feel bad about killing a deer I will not hunt, ever, again.....


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

If shooting a small buck makes YOU happy, then I am happy for you. What disgusts me is when someone shoots a small buck and people have to make that hunter justify his reasons, completely taking away that hunters excitement. I’ve seen it too many times to count.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

I shot a buck this year with a bow… kept my record of shooting more deer with a bow than a gun... I don't care how big the antlers are. 40 consecutive years getting a deer and my 37th with a bow. I like deer hunting and archery... Too many "wacking" does in my area so I want a buck and have shot does but try to limit how many are shot on my land. I have a nice buck mounted but don't need or want another one... Anyways I'm rambling but no one needs to justify their choice just to satisfy others... I don't! And very happy with the one I tagged!


----------

